# Vinegar Eels/Worms in Apple Cider Vinegar!?Please Help!



## BudgieMin (May 21, 2018)

Good day all,

I recently contacted a vet to see my birds as they have been having some issues for a while and they prescribed antibiotics,followed by a course of Apple Cider Vinegar for 2 weeks,then iodine.

I assume the Apple Cider Vinegar was recommended for it's probiotic qualities,as I have read about here and elsewhere after the antibiotic course.

When I poured out the diluted ACV and water mixture for them to drink in their bowl,however,I noticed a tiny transparent worm in it and it started wriggling and thrashing for a while!

I was concerned for my birds and wondered if this would hurt them after throwing out the water and wondering if they had ingested it before. I was for sure that the worm was from the ACV mix and not the bowl because I had washed it with boiling hot water prior to putting the ACV water in it.

Upon research I have found out that this tiny creature is called a Vinegar eel/vinegar worm (scientific name:turbatrix aceti) and it says that it is a non-parasitic nematode that is free living in vinegar solutions and harmless to humans. (However the FDA still does not allow it in ACV being sold?)

I found no information on whether it may or may not be harmful to budgies.
I've tried contacting the vet,but she never responds to my messages (I'll try and message her again about it though.)

I've had this bottle of Bragg's ACV for maybe a year now-initially I kept it in the fridge,but then I saw it was ok for it to be unrefrigerated,and recently started keeping it out of the fridge. It expires in 3 years (2023).

I read it's also natural for vinegar worms to appear? Unpasteurised ACV like Braggs' may allow them to remain as opposed to pasteurised vinegar? 

These worms apparently also feed on the live culture and bacteria used to make the vinegar,so are they technically stealing away the probiotic quality of the ACV?

Does anyone know how to get rid of these worms? Is it safe to give my birds the Braggs' ACV and water mix even though these worms are present?

I know a lot of people use ACV water for their birds here,and I would be totally grateful for any help or experience that anyone else may have with this issue.

Additionally does anyone know any other probiotic I could use? I've read about Aviculture,but what is locally sold is Morning Gouldian probiotics. I went to get them,but it had no expiry date on the bottle and the shopkeepers weren't sure either.

The vet said to use ACV when the vomitting that my bird does is noted and she has a few times over the past 2 months. Is there anything besides Pedialyte I can use to help her?

Thank you so much everyone:sad:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I wonder if they developed during the time you had the vinegar out of refrigeration.

I always keep my Briggs ACV in the refrigerator and have never had that problem.
:dunno:

I'd replace that bottle of ACV since it really isn't very expensive; keep in in the refrigerator and use the new bottle as needed.*


----------



## BudgieMin (May 21, 2018)

Thank you Faerybee! 

I think I might observe to see if there are are any worms in subsequent batches or if it was a one time thing. 

And of course keep the bottle refrigerated (I guess the little feathered ones will have to wait for it to warm up before drinking it(they don't like cold water)

If not, I'll replace it. The vet told me it shouldn't harm them (but she also said it wasn't foe probiotics she administered it,it was for acidifying the gut?).

Thanks again


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

ACV is often used to acidify the gut. I use Avi-Culture 2 Plus for a probiotic, it can be ordered online Avi-Culture-2-PLUS, The Finest, Live, GMO-FREE, 100% ORGANIC, Avian-Specific Probiotic/Prebioic/Enzyme/Amino Acid Blend. I am sure there are others that you can find online as well.


----------



## BudgieMin (May 21, 2018)

Thank you Cody. I saw your recommendation on other posts as well. I will look into it.


----------

